
The Last VCRs Ever Will Be Made This Month - ca98am79
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a21956/the-last-vcr/
======
rmason
This is the one item of consumer electronics that I never owned. Guess its
because I don't watch enough television.

